# Lobsterding 201, Groupers, triggers and Aj's 5-19-10



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I just typed for and hour with a complete report, theforum froze when I went to upload the pictures and it all diappeared. 

Heres the gist, 40 dozers, 4 gags, 1 red grouper, 1 scamp, 4 amberjacks, 4 triggers. My deepest dive 165ft, 4 divers, 4 tanks a piece. Sun up till sundown.

This is my share. I'll try to post the whole story later.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks! In the original I gave you a nod for whenwe dove the O and and Ishot IT instead of the Almaco I was aiming at. It kind of happened again yesterday but I got my shaft stuck in the wreck trying for a scamp. Did fianally get it out just before I was about to give up.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

looks like you will be eating good for a while:bowdown


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a very fun and productive day, congrats. Hate when you lose a long post! 

Skip


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have not shot the oriskany, but i put a kill shot on the avocet a few years back. nice bugs and fish


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Dave....now I have this twitch that won't go away......


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like you guys finally found them bugs that we were looking for that last trip I was on. Good haul of bugs for sure. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Your not going to believe this but Matt and I got down to the wreck didn't notice too many fish at all but I settled down in the sand and began to scope out the structure and the first thing I noticed was lobsters moving. Then two at a time they started leaving the wreck and CRAWLING RIGHT TO ME, CRAWLING TOOO MEEEE, THEY CRAWLED TO ME! I couldn't believe it. Dangest thing I ever saw. I grabbed the first two nearest me and the others quickly changed whatever opinion they had and began to go back to the wreck. They blended in again pretty quick but Matt and Iteamed up on them and had a full bag in no time. He would spotlight them and I would grab and bag just as quick as I could. As I was on my safety stop with a bag overflowing with dozers, I looked up at the bow and I could see Bill with his eyes bulging and his jaw on the deck. Once I breached the surface I could only laugh as he was squeeling like a little girl. It was epic! 

We just finished grilled lobster dinner, plenty of leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just figured your name out.... Saltwater Dave!

I suppose the wreck was the MASS? I hear a lot of great expeditions on it!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

_nice job......thats going to be some fine eating right there!_


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill? Squealing like a girl? yeah I miss the good ole days.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Very sweet! Great job, Dave!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yummy nice catch dave


----------

